
Trump's solar tariffs won't bring back manufacturing from China - coloneltcb
https://www.axios.com/trumps-solar-tariffs-1516658597-d08dc015-2244-40ea-8913-457b21a36c6e.html
======
Bucephalus355
I’m shocked at this article. This makes no sense, and reflects the growing
loss of touch with reality of media with trade and manufacturing. The US
imports over 80% of all goods. Do you think companies are going to pass up the
huge US market just because they have to build a factory here as well? If so,
then a local US company would build one.

“The WTO might ultimately rule Trump’s tariffs illegal”.

Ok. So what? The WTO has barely passed any infraction against China despite
thousands of illegal violations over the last 20 years. Why did the writer
think this makes any difference at all?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ok, but it won't bring back manufacturing _jobs_. American factories, if they
exist at all, are robotic. No more thousands of toiling assembly-line workers.
Just a few engineers and attendants.

